
Attn: Jeff Bezos - bootload
http://scripting.com/2016/11/18/attnJeffBezos.html
======
banku_brougham
I certainly can't see a path to solution, but the excellent talk 'who will
command the robot army?' puts in clear perspective the urgent ethical and
technical challenge facing this world.

I don't know Jeff, but I too hope he will come up with something good here.

------
koshersalt
Isn't this essentially google news?

